# Need Diver Tomorrow Monday, Have 3 Tanks Filled For You!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Going tomorrow Monday 27th and need one more diver. Have 3 of us and bubble watchers.

First stop the Oriskany for 2 dives and then 3rd dive on the way in, not sure what yet, open to suggestions. Your girlfriend/wife/mistress is welcome along too for free to fish or whatever.

Splitting gas cost, will probably be about $80 per person.

*I already have 3 steel LP 108 tanks filled for you and on the boat with the right Nitrox mix for the dives we're doing, and there yoke with removable inserts if you have DIN.
*
Have big cabin upper wheel house and lower, with head, shower, full kitchen.

Meeting at Mac's Marina off Gulf Beach Hwy 3 miles west of Navy at 8am and plan on pulling out about 8:30. 

Boat is in the water and gassed up ready to go.

Will be up till about 1am tonight, and up at 6am. Text, call, or PM me! 

And yes, boat is running great. Since getting towed in almost 3 months ago, Gavin fro The Maintenance Shoppe has been diagnosing and working on it. Fuel system, lines, routing, pumps, filters all new, starters, ignition system, and other gremlins. It has been on 4 flawless shakedown runs without so much as a stumble. Just got home after running it this afternoon.

Let's go kill fish!


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

how would someone go about getting dive certified? I have never done it before but wouldn't mind trying


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to one of the local dive shops and sign up for the course. Less than $200. MBT Dive Shop is who I use. Dive Pros and Scuba Skack are also good if you live in Pcola area


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw on the Rig Trip thread you were thinking of going out, did you end up deciding to go out tomorrow?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wakey Wakey sleepy heads!

Time to kill the fisheys. 

Jackie and another girl are goin, got room for another besides a diver to come and fish (and make sure the girls behave while we're down under:w00t if you don't mind throwin down $20-$30 to help on gas since looks like we only got 3 divers. 

Let me know! Still got room for a diver too:thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Late as usual, not going to be pulling out till about 9:15, still time if anybody wants on! Dive or fish!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Clay-Doh said:


> Late as usual, not going to be pulling out till about 9:15, still time if anybody wants on! Dive or fish!


Sorry Bro. I could have joined you, but just found this thread. Hope you have/had a great time.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't have your number or I would have text you! Send me a PM with it


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

How was it, Clay? Little windy in Destin, I wondered about y'all out there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

First half of the day was smooth as silk...you couldn't even see the surface of the water, no ripples. Had pods of 30 or so spotted, not regular bottlenose, dolphin all around the boat. Looked like they were floating in the air since you couldn't tell where the surface of the water was. Got some good pics I'll be postin later on facebook.

James was a killin machine, me and Saltwater Dave struck out. We saw a couple nice AJ, but they wouldn't get more than 20-30 feet from us. Whereas James, each time as soon as he got down, he had em coming right up to em within 15 seconds.

Me and dave explained that's because he's a new diver and he don't have a reputation in the gulf yet like me and Dave. When Clint Eastwood walks down main street in a small town with a gun on his hip, people pull there women and children inside, pull the shades down, and the streets clear out. 

He has the reputation as a dangerous gunslinger, and no one comes near him. 

It's a curse we have to bare for having ended the lives of so many fish in the sea. We're known now. Like the Godfathers of the Sea...ha ha:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Clay-Doh said:


> Me and dave explained that's because he's a new diver and he don't have a reputation in the gulf yet like me and Dave.
> ...ha ha:whistling::thumbup:


Ha ha ha is right. If you kill the fish rather than letting it get away, he won't have the chance of spreading the reputation. :whistling:

Glad you guys had a great time. Wish I had seen the post earlier.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Orion45 said:


> Ha ha ha is right. If you kill the fish rather than letting it get away, he won't have the chance of spreading the reputation. :whistling:
> 
> Glad you guys had a great time. Wish I had seen the post earlier.


That's good stuff!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> It's a curse we have to bare for having ended the lives of so many fish in the sea. We're known now. Like the Godfathers of the Sea...ha ha:whistling::thumbup:


Damn Clay why do you even need a boat? :001_huh:You should be able to just walk on water with that reputation. :thumbup: Just pulling your leg. I can't get that picture out of my mind of your near first post with the sheepheads at the rock jetties years ago!!!!!:yes:


----------

